# Pearly Mae- total shock and awe!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This past weekend was the Arnprior show where Jameson took a Group 1st, 2nd and 3rd on Friday and Saturday and became a Canadian Champion. On Sunday we decided to go and hang out with my sister Amy for Mother's Day. Part way into the visit, Amy gets a frantic text message from my daughter telling me to call Jameson's other Mama immediately, that she has been trying to reach me for over an hour! I called her to be told this wonderful news: My baby Pearl took Best of Breed over Jameson, and then went on to get a Group 2nd!!!!!!!!! This is incredible! For an apricot puppy to win over a seasoned, matured, fully coated, black American Grand Champion is huge. I am over the moon! Pearl now just needs one more point for her championship!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG! You could not have had a better Mother's Day! Heartfelt congratulations on this incredible win. I feel like the color barrier is finally being shattered which is fantastic news for the breed. That Pearl beat a North American Grand Champion...


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What a beautiful picture!!!! Big, Huge Congratulations!!! What a thrill! And what a Mother's Day present too. Fantastic.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This really was one of my very best Mother's Days! To be spending time with one of my very favourite people on earth and then getting this news...this one will be stored in my memory banks forever!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am just covered in goosebumps over this news! How utterly thrilling.

Hugs to you all!

Viking Queen


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey Arreau, Pericles says, Sis you sure are beautiful! You look so cool with that big hair! You look like a Poodle Princess!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all for being excited along with me. This truly was one of those moments in a life where time stands still and you never, ever forget it. Ann Marie was telling me the news and I was trying to absorb it and just started crying. My Bruce, my sister and her hubby were all looking concerned until I blurted out "Oh my God! I am so excited!"

Pericles...you are quite the hunk yourself! You babies all make your first human Mommy smile like she just swallowed a coat hanger! Love you Handsome!!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh my Goodness! I am still getting over my excitement reading this! I got tears in my eyes reading your post and feel full of happiness and joy for you and your "extended family" of handlers and co-owners! What an unforgettable phone call! Congrats again and I just knew she was going to finish in record time! 
"sorry Jameson you are still so handsome! Just dont ever count out the Redheaded Girls!"


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

All of your poodles amaze me. Glad to see reputable breeders continuing to succeed.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

woo hoooooo! the golden poodle does it again!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

That's your girl Cherie. Little pearly Mae. So gorgeous and so golden. This is so your year. Happy Mother's Day.....


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you and Pearl!!!! Happy dance happening in Texas for y'all!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HOORAY! The judges got their glasses fixed! Hahaha!!!! There is no denying Pearly's outstanding beauty.............a young Queen of Hearts to me!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow that's amazing news! She is such a stunning girl, I'm so glad


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

HUGE congrats Cherie, she is just so pretty (and sooo deserving). Presentation looks like she is getting ready to be cut into adult pattern? When does she turn a year? If she picks up the single she needs, which I am sure will happen soon, while she is a pup, are you going to show her as an adult?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Eclipse said:


> HUGE congrats Cherie, she is just so pretty (and sooo deserving). Presentation looks like she is getting ready to be cut into adult pattern? When does she turn a year? If she picks up the single she needs, which I am sure will happen soon, while she is a pup, are you going to show her as an adult?


No adjusting necessary to prep for the adult clip.. This is just the show puppy trim. She turns a year old two days after the last day of her next show (birthday is May 20th) and she will be coming home to Mama in a Continental. We'll see about more shows. If we do it, it will likely be me showing her, just to have that time to enjoy together. All of this IF she gets her final point next weekend. My home shows are in August, and I'd so enjoy showing her there.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations! Wow what fantastic news! I am smiling from ear to ear -- and that photo of Pearl is absolutely stunning!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Such incredible (but not horribly surprising) news!

Way to go, all of you!!!!!


*happy dance*


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

OMG! Simply amazing news. Congratulations!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh what a sweet win! How ironic that she beat out Jameson. Hope you get to enjoy showing her yourself. She is a beauty.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Cherie,
What are your "home shows" in August you refer to?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beaches said:


> Cherie,
> What are your "home shows" in August you refer to?


The Grey Bruce Kennel Clubs show at Harrison Park in Owen Sound. Quincy got his championship there and I showed Journey for her first points there.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall be there watching for you.....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beaches said:


> I shall be there watching for you.....


Even if we decide not to show, let's make a date a meet up there. I can bring Pearl and Journey with me, as long as Journey is not pregnant. That would be so awesome!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Biggest congratulations to all concerned. She is a beauty. The color on her is amazing!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow she is AWSOME!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Please everyone, send out good juju into the cosmos, prayers and fingers crossed for my baby to finish this coming weekend. 2 shows each day- Sat., Sun and Mon.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Pearl is just so beautiful. 

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Work for Allie, Pearlie Girl! And get your Championship this weekend! :first:

It's not easy, as you'll soon know with Jameson, to allow your cherished boy to be used for a breeding. There are so many things to frett about, not just the pups in the litter, that they will arrive healthy (and beautiful! ha), but that the breeder will be dedicated to those pups and to protecting your line/boy and even the pups of those pups... :afraid:

Cherie, you, as a breeder and as Pearl's breeder/owner, have made me very happy with the choice to "share" Lombardi. Pearl is a beautiful animal, a tribute to color and to her breed and to both Journey and Lombardi. 

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Fingers, toes,legs, eyes, all crossed. and prayers sent to all entities...........GOOD LUCK!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats! Can I also add that it's nice to see a nice, neutral backdrop in a win photo?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Indeed! I told the photographer that these were by far the best quality show photos I have seen. Completely allow you to see the dog and they are crystal clear.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I more point Pearl.... We all know you can do it! Knock their socks off girl.....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> Work for Allie, Pearlie Girl! And get your Championship this weekend! :first:
> 
> It's not easy, as you'll soon know with Jameson, to allow your cherished boy to be used for a breeding. There are so many things to frett about, not just the pups in the litter, that they will arrive healthy (and beautiful! ha), but that the breeder will be dedicated to those pups and to protecting your line/boy and even the pups of those pups... :afraid:
> 
> ...


You just made me cry! Thank you so much! This experience has been nothing but wonderful and I hope you will enjoy the rest of this trip with me! xo


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

You needn't be in shock that she's done well; that is one gorgeous bitch! Her square build, her tailset...of course her stunning color (which I know some might consider a handicap, but it's beautiful on her and so even). Her face is particularly noble. She really appears to be one that can hold her own with the blacks and whites. You and NOLA are much to be commended for producing her. Stunning! :star:

--Q


----------

